# Carolina Touring Car Series,,,2009 classes



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

CAROLINA TOURING CAR SERIES presented by CAROLINA'S R/C

THE INAUGURAL 2008 CAROLINA TOURING CAR SERIES PURPOSE IS TO REDEVELOP TOURING CAR RACING AND BUILD PARTICIPATION IN THE CAROLINA'S. IT'S FOCUS IS TO PROVIDE A FAMILY FRIENDLY ENVIROMENT WHOSE PRIMARY GOAL IS FUN WITH A COMPETITIVE SPIRIT.

THE INAUGURAL SEASON WILL HAVE 9 RACES, CONSISTING OF TRACKS IN NORTH AND SOUTH CAROLINA. A SPECIAL DOUBLE POINTS RACE WILL BE HELD AT THE FALL TOURING CAR CHALLENGE. THE KEY FOR THE RACERS IN TO BE CONSISTENT, WITH A PRIZE FUND OF OVER $2500.00 THOSE WHO ARE, REEP THE BENIFITS IN THE END.

EVERY RACE WILL HAVE A 12 AND UNDER KIDS CLASS WHERE ANY PARENT, WHO PAYS AN ENTRY FEE CAN HAVE THE CHILD RUN IN THERE OWN SEPERATE CLASS FOR FREE, GIVING THEM THEIR OWN OPPURTUNITY AT TAKING HOME A PLAQUE AND PRIZES. THERE WILL ALSO BE A BANQUET FOR THE RACERS WHERE THE FINAL POINTS AWARDS WILL BE GIVEN.

THIS SERIES WILL BE LIKE NO OTHER, IT IS TIME FOR TOURING RACING TO RETURN TO THE CAROLINAS. DUST THEM OFF, CHARGE THEM UP AND HANG ON, YOUR IN FOR A RIDE.



TIM HABIUK

MANAGER



2008 C.T.C.S. SCHEDULE:

APRIL 5th, 2008

THE GROVE

939 S. ANDERSON RD

ROCK HILL, SC 29730

(803)327-4121

http://www.hobbystop.com/



MAY 17th, 2008

KINGS RACEWAY

738 SOUTH MAIN ST.

KING, NC 27021

(336)983-3969

(NO NITRO TOURING)



JUNE 7th, 2008

CAROLINA RC COMPLEX

4148 CALHOUN MEMORIAL HWY.

EASLEY, SC 29604

(864)295-1209

http://www.carolinarc.com/



JULY 13th, 2008

RC SPEEDWAY

715 N HOOVER RD.

DURHAM, NC 27703

http://www.thercspeedway.net/



AUGUST 2nd, 2008

CAROLINA'S RC

7020-A REAMES RD.

CHARLOTTE, NC 28216

(704)509-5700

http://www.carolinasrc.com/Webstore/Scripts/default.asp



AUGUST 23rd, 2008

CAROLINA RC COMPLEX

4148 CALHOUN MEMORIAL HWY.

EASLEY, SC 29604

(864)295-1209

http://www.carolinarc.com/



SEPTEMBER 7th, 2008

RC SPEEDWAY

715 N HOOVER RD.

DURHAM, NC 27703

http://www.thercspeedway.net/



OCTOBER 4th, 2008

FALL TOURING CAR CHALLENGE

THE GROVE

939 S. ANDERSON RD

ROCK HILL, SC 29730

(803)327-4121

http://www.hobbystop.com/



OCTOBER 25th, 2008

FINAL POINTS RACE AND BANQUET

CAROLINA'S RC

7020-A REAMES RD.

CHARLOTTE, NC 28216

(704)509-5700

http://www.carolinasrc.com/Webstore/Scripts/default.asp



2008 C.T.C.S. RACE FORMAT

ENTRY WILL BE $20.00 EACH CLASS ENTERED, MINIMUM 3 ENTRIES PER CLASS. 

PRE-ENTRIES CAN BE MADE ONLINE AT http://www.rcsignup.com/.

EACH RACE WILL HAVE THE LOCATION AND WHAT RACE NUMBER IT IS.

ENTRIES CAN BE MADE THE DAY OF EVENT. PAID DIRECTLY TO THE TRACK OPERATOR/DIRECTOR.

SIGN UPS BEGIN AT 8:30 AM

OPEN PRACTICE BEGINS AT 9:00 AM

CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9:45-10:30 AM

DRIVERS MEETING AT 10:40 AM

RACING STARTS AT 11:00 AM



ALL ELECTRIC CLASSES:

3 - 5 MINUTE HEATS

1 - 5 MINUTE B-MAIN 

1 - 6 MINUTE A-MAIN FOR TOURING CLASSES, ALL OTHERS 5 MINUTES



NITRO TOURING CLASS:

3 - 5 MINUTE HEATS

1 - 5 MINUTE B-MAIN 

1 - 15 MINUTE A-MAIN



ALL QUALIFYING WILL BE IFMAR STYLE QUALIFYING. THE TOP 8 SPOTS WILL BE SET BY QUALIFYING EFFORTS. 2 BUMP SPOTS WILL BE AVAILABLE THROUGH A B-MAIN, A MINIMUM OF 12 ENTRIES MUST BE ENTERED TO RUN A B-MAIN.

RAIN DATES WILL BE DETERMINED AS NEEDED.



2008 C.T.C.S. CLASSES

STOCK TOURING:

27 TURN STOCK MOTOR / 17.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

6c 4600 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 54 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.

THE 17.5 / 27T CLASS WILL BE A PROBATIONARY CLASS, BASE ON WHAT I HAVE SEEN AND RESEARCHED THE 27 TURNS ARE APPROX. .1 TO .2 FASTER ON SHORTER TRACKS AS WHERE THE 17.5'S ARE SLIGHTLY FASTER ON LARGER TRACKS BY ABOUT THE SAME MARGIN. IF THERE IS A UNQUESTIONABLE DIFFERENCE, THEN MANAGEMENT RESERVES THE RIGHT TO RESTRUCTURE CLASSES, THIS WILL BE DONE NO LATER THAN THE START OF THE THIRD SERIES RACE. NO POINTS WILL BE LOST, JUST RESTRUCTURED.

AT PRESENT, THE SUGGEST GEARING FOR THE 17.5 IS A 3.5 FINAL DRIVE RATIO, ALSO ALL BRUSHLESS MOTOR REGARDLESS OF CLASS MUST HAVE FIXED TIMING.

From the ROAR minutes on BL classes:

Brushless Stock and Super Stock Motor (formerly 19T class) proposal:

Motion: Proposal submitted from manufacturer’s committee with recommended

guidelines and motor specifications for ROAR rule inclusion of brushless technology in

sanctioned racing. Items discussed as to which wind of motor in BL technology to be

accepted as an acceptable equivalent with brushed motors in racing. With the overall

agreement ROAR needs to slow down stock motor racing and find another avenue for

some racers to advance into the intermediate level of racing,

Motion passed unanimously as follows:

Stock: 17.5 brushless technologies are acceptable to compete with 27T brushed

motors. It is believed the 27T motor will have an advantage and most racers will

continue the brushed technology therefore giving the membership another year of

preparation in the gathering of BL equipment. It is also believed, the intent to

slow down stock motor racing will be accomplished with the inclusion of 17.5

brushless motors combined with 27T brushed motors.



13.5 TOURING:

13.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 53.8 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



MODIFIED TOURING:

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR (TIMING MUST BE FIXED)

4800 NIMH / 4800 LIPO MAX

RUBBER TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 53.8 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



1/12 TH SCALE TOURING:

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR 

4 CELL NIMH PACKS ONLY

SINGLE SPEED TRANSMISSION

FOAM TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 28 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS.



NITRO TOURING:

.15 MOTOR SIZE MAX, NO TURO ENGINES

TWO SPEED TRANSMISSIONS ALLOWED

FOAM TIRES ONLY

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 64 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.

(NOT RUNNING AT KING'S RC RACE, TRACK SIZE DOES NOT PERMIT PROPER OPERATION)



2WD GEARBOX (TRUCKS):

19 TURN / 10.5 BRUSHLESS MOTOR

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000 LIPO MAX

RUBBER ROAD TIRES ONLY, NO NOBBIES.

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 60OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS.



F1 TOURING:

27 TURN / 13.5 BL MOTOR 2WD , 19 TURN / 10.5 BL MOTOR 4WD

6c 4800 NIMH / 2c 5000LIPO MAX

FOAM OR RUBBER TIRE 2WD / RUBBER TIRES 4WD

SINGLE SPEED TRANSMISSION

VEHICLE WEIGHT MINIMUM 36 OZ.

BODIES MUST CONFORM TO CURRENT ROAR STANDARDS. NO WEDGE BODIES.



M-CLASS:

RULES TO BE DETERMINED.

ANY AND ALL RULE REVISIONS MUST BE APPROVED BY C.T.C.S.



2008 C.T.C.S. RULES AND SCORING.

THE RACE OPERATION AND COMPETITION RULES WILL FOLLOW ROAR GUIDELINES, ALL INFRACTIONS WILL BE DETERMINED BY THE RACE CONTROLLER AND ARE ONLY SUBJECT TO APPEAL TO THE SERIES MANAGEMENT. APPEALS CAN BE CONDUCTED AFTER THE ROUND IN WHICH THE INFRACTION HAPPENED IS COMPLETED. THE RACE DIRECTOR AND/OR OPERATOR ARE NOT TO IN INTERFERED WITH DURING THE RUNNING OF THE RACE.

TURNMARSHALLING WILL BE ASSIGNED BY 10 CONES MARKED AROUND THE TRACK. EACH DRIVER IS RESPONSIBLE FOR MARSHALLING THIER OWN MARKER, IF THAT RACER IS NOT AVAILABLE TO COVER THIER MARKER THEY MUST HAVE SOMEONE COVER THIER CONE. IF THAT PERSON IS NOT THIER AT THE END OF THE 3 MINUTE WARM UP A ONE LAP PENALTY WILL BE ASSESED TO HIS / HERS LAST QUALIFYING SESSION. 

RESULTS WILL BE POSTED THE FOLLOWING WEEK ON CAROLINA'S RC.COM. POINTS WILL BE AWARDED STARTING AT 200 FOR FIRST, DECREASING IN 10 POINT INCREMENTS. THERE WILL BE 2 THROW OUT'S FOR THE SERIES, BEING THE LOWEST POINTS PLACEMENTS.



2008 C.T.C.S. SPONSORS (at date of printing)

HPI RACING

CAROLINA'S RC, CHARLOTTE, SC

HOBBY STOP, ROCK HILL, SC

MAXAMPS BATTERIES

NOVAK ELECTRONICS

SUMMERFIELD AUTO SERVICE

ITRC CONCEPTS

ANY INQUIRIES IN SPONSORSHIPS CAN BE FORWARDED TO:

TIM HABIUK

704-545-2242

5101K STONEY POND LANE

CHARLOTTE, NC 28217

[email protected]

SPONSORS WILL RECEIVE RECOGNITION SEVERAL TIMES AT EACH EVENT PRIOR TO, DURING AND AFTER EACH EVENT.

SPONSORS WILL BE LISTED ON RCSIGNUP.COM AS SERIES SPONSORS. AS WELL AS ON EVERY SITE THIS SERIES WILL BE POSTED.

SPONSORS WILL HAVE THERE LOGO PRINTED ON EACH PLAQUE AWARDED, THERE WILL BE TOP 3 PLAQUES AWARDED IN EACH CLASS AT EACH RACE, WITH SERIES PLAQUES BEING AWARDED AT THE CONCLUSION OF THE SERIES.

PRIZES THAT SPONSORS DONATE WILL BE GIVEN AWAY AT THE CONCLUSION OF THE SERIES, WITH PRIZES BEING RAFFLE THROUGHOUT THE SERIES SCHEDULE.

ALL PROCEEDS FROM SPONSORS, ENTRIES AND DONATIONS WILL BE FORWARDED TO THE SERIES PRIZE FUND. ALL THE PROCEEDS WILL BE CATALOGED AND WILL BE DISCLOSED AT THE SERIES BANQUET.




--------------------------------------------------------------------------

For all those that want to pre-register, and are looking for event time lines, I pasted the info below.


2008 C.T.C.S. RACE FORMAT

ENTRY WILL BE $20.00 EACH CLASS ENTERED, MINIMUM 3 ENTRIES PER CLASS. 

PRE-ENTRIES CAN BE MADE ONLINE AT http://www.rcsignup.com/.

EACH RACE WILL HAVE THE LOCATION AND WHAT RACE NUMBER IT IS.

ENTRIES CAN BE MADE THE DAY OF EVENT. PAID DIRECTLY TO THE TRACK OPERATOR/DIRECTOR.

SIGN UPS BEGIN AT 8:30 AM

OPEN PRACTICE BEGINS AT 9:00 AM

CONTROLLED PRACTICE 9:45-10:30 AM

DRIVERS MEETING AT 10:40 AM

RACING STARTS AT 11:00 AM


----------



## Dawn Sanchez (Feb 25, 2003)

Are these ROAR sanctioned events?


----------



## killerkoncepts (Apr 4, 2006)

i dont think so..just using some of roar rules


----------



## Dawn Sanchez (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmm... using ROAR rules... 

What can I do to make these ROAR sanctioned events....? Since they aren't, are you sure this is the best place to post the entire schedule?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Moved to the On-road forum.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Dawn Sanchez said:


> Hmm... using ROAR rules...
> 
> What can I do to make these ROAR sanctioned events....? Since they aren't, are you sure this is the best place to post the entire schedule?


These are not ROAR sanctioned events. We are though, moving forward with what class rules we know for 2009.

We are promoting the 17.5/27t class, the 13.5 Super Stock class, but still offering an Open Mod class as well.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

SIGN UPS ARE NOW OPEN FOR ROUND 1 AND 2.

http://www.rcsignup.com/tracks/displayEvent.cfm?ID=183


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Just a reminder


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

New Contact Number:

Carolina Touring Car Series

980-322-5450


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

All payments will be made the day of the event. Pre-registrations can still be made at RCSIGNUP.COM

I did not realize this option was available, and it will make my life so much easier.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

The flyer has a type-o the first carolina's rc race is August 2'nd. Not Aug. 5th.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

http://www.rcsignup.com/tracks/displayEvent.cfm?ID=183


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Can everyone pre-register on rcsignup.com, please there is no cost to pre-register, the entries fees will be collected by Myke D. race morning, It will make everything alot smoother Saturday Morning. 

http://www.rcsignup.com/tracks/displayEvent.cfm?ID=183

Reminder, MykeD and myself will be there at 8:30 am, driver's meeting will be at 10:30, it may be a little longer than usaull, so as, to get everyone on the same page. We want racing to Start at 11:00.

Pre-registration's will also help me, as to what plaques will need to be made, I have to have that info in by April 3 which is a Thursday.

Thanks Tim


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

*Round 1 Recap*

Well,

After fighting mother Nature all day, we finally got the mains going around 7pm. First off I need to thank everyone that came out, to the first round of the Carolina Touring Car Series. I know the rain played on everyone's patience but the crew at the Grove made sure we got the program in. The wait proved to be worth it as Myke D. laid out an awesome track.

We started the program at 12:00 as weather in the are delayed some arrivals. Both classes had some great action all day, Blake Ryan battled Micheal Bright all day for and took the TQ in the 17.5 stock class by less than 6 seconds, he finished second in the A-main. Micheal Bright took the class win, with Robert Warr taking third. Young Andrew Tag qualified a solid 6th going into the main, but the tight track at the Grove ended his day early. Timothy Kafitz and Micheal Kuntz made the bumps from the B-main to round out the A-main field. 

The 13.5 Super Stock class was as exciting as the 17.5 class. John Tag walked away with the TQ, his 27/5:06 was more than a lap on Jimmy Mac. The A-main were a different story, the Grove proved to some to be a very tight and congested track. At times it was more who could hit there marks and survive the carnage than who was the fastest. Blake Ryan had control of most of the race he was not the fastest but was able to avoid the contact others could not. 

The race ended with Blake Ryan 1st, Jimmy Mac 2nd and John Tag 3rd, but due to being underwieght Blake Ryan was dq'd and was scored last. This moved everyone up a spot and moved Joey McMakin into 3rd. Regardless of the results this will be one of the toughest classes all year, and Blake will be a contender every race.

One thing the will be tech'd much stricter at the next race is spoiler height, lastnight there were several "borderline" calls on the spoiler hieght.The scales and level are open to everyone, to use at anytime, for here on out there will be no excuses, a no go, is a no go. Cars will also be teched after your qualifying runs, because of there importance and the value of the season end prizes up for grabs for the TQ's of the year. 

At lastnight's race the prizes for the top finishers in the series were announced. The winner in each of the Electric classes, Mod., 13.5 and 17.5 will each recieve a Novak GTB system. The second place finishers will recieve Novak motors. The winner of the Nitro touring class will recieve a Picco Red Dot motor. The top 5 in each class will receive Up Grade Rc pitmats, with sponsor logos, their name and finishing spot in the series. Several other prizes will be up for grabs from Maxamps, Novak, Proline, Losi Parts House, Integy, RCClothing.com, and HPI.

Needless to say the day was good and the action was hot, with the first round in the books, every thing is looking good for the CTCS and its supporters. Without you racers, your support and your suggestions, none of this would be possible, my thanks to you for everything.

Thank You

Tim Habiuk


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

*Round 2 Race Recap*

Many drivers made the trek to Kings for their only race on the CTCS schedule. Chris and the crew had thing read to go early and at 12 pm, everyone was ready to tear it up. 29 entries made the field with 2wd gearbox running for the first time this year.The traction was rediculous and about as good as I have seen on asphalt. There wasn't the drama that we had at the Grove, the weather was beautiful, everyone made weight and height. 










In 17.5 Blake Ryan was on fire all day, almost literally, after setting the TQ pace he thermalled in the A-main allowing Joey McMakin to take the win by 2 laps. Andrew Tag improved on his performance at the Grove, taking home 3rd place.










In 13.5, Blake Ryan, John Tag and Chris Crowder swapped the Tq all day, with Tag squeezing it out by almost 1/2 a lap. John Tag took the A-main win lapping the feild on his 30 the circuit and posted a 39 lap performance, he was followed by Blake Ryan and John Piant. 

2wd Gearbox made it's series debut at Kings, Chip Smith TQ'd and put on a commanding performance, breakage definitely kept everyone on there toes in this class. The 50/50 raised $13.00 for Don Tilley, the 50/50 will go on all year. I think as racers we can do better than that. Next race, I'll be hitten ya hard, so make sure you bring the one's and get in on the 50/50.

The next CTCS race is June 7th in Easley, with a start time of 11 am. The hometown boys are going to have their work cut out for them, the top racers will be making the trip to Easley. Let's see if they can hold on to their turf.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Easley on the 7th.

Had 14 come up from Georgia this weekend, next weekend should be huge.


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

2 weeks away. 

I personally cannot wait, I got the 17.5 freshened up and the Vintage almost ready to go (had to make a couple of changes). 

One of the best tracks on the east coast, hosting one of the best touring car series on the east coast. This is shaping up to be the biggest race this year.

Gotta get 'r done.

http://www.rcsignup.com/tracks/displayEvent.cfm?ID=409


----------



## THABIUK (Feb 8, 2008)

Carolina Touring Car Series And Sponsorship Announcements :

August 14, 2008

The Carolina Touring Car Series Has Added The Vintage Touring Class For The Remainder Of The 2008 Season And Into 2009. Close Competition And Spec Rules Ensure Excitement In This Growing Division. This Class Has Been Very Popular Across The United States And Canada, And Is Sanctioned By The Usvta. The Usvta Has A Very Successful Program And We Are Glad To Have Them Onboard.

Now For Even Bigger News, Rc Promotions Has Signed A Multi Race Sponsorship With Pepsi Bottling Company, Under The Amp Energy And Mountain Dew Brand Labels. The Mountain Dew Label Will Be The Race Sponsor Of The Fall Touring Car Challenge On October 4th, In Rock Hill,sc. The Amp Energy Label Has Signed For Future Title Rights To The Carolina Touring Car Series, Solidifying Its Presence In 2009.

Furthermore, Both Labels Amp Energy And Mountain Dew Will Be The Host Sponsor Of The 2009 And 2010 Don Tilley Race For A Cure, In Wilkesboro, Nc. The Exact Date For This Race Is Yet To Be Confirmed, But Should Be Around The First Week Of May.

We Are Glad To Have The Pepsi Bottling Company On Board With There Support Of A Great Series And A Race With Meaning To Us All. Remote Control Racing Is Now On The Radar Of Mainstream America. With The Motorsports Capital Of The World Holding The Biggest R/c Race In The World This Year, The Possibilities Now Seems Endless.



Sincerely,

Tim Habiuk


----------

